# توصيل اللاب توب بالكمبيوتر



## taten (5 أغسطس 2010)

هاى انا عاوز اوصل الللاب توب بالكمبيوتر الكبير قالوا فية حاجة اسمها اللاب لينك دة كابل طلع ب خمسة و تسعين جنية هل ممكن اوصل اللاب توب بالكمبيوتر بوصلة  يو اس بى عادية ولا يحصل مشكلة


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن لو اللاب والجهاز اللي مطلوب توصيله والاوتر موجود يتعمل شكبه ما بينهم وشير والاثتنين هيقرأوا بعض


----------



## taten (6 أغسطس 2010)

اكتشفت برنامج رائع و كان موجود فى اللاب توب اسمة any pc
دة بيوصل الكمبيوتر بالاب توب و نقدر ننقل البيانات زى ما احنا عاوزين لكن تجريبى يخلص بعد ستين يوم يعنى الواحد يدفع الفين جنية فى لاب توب و كمان حاطين برامج تجريبية مش هاين عليهم يحطوا البرامج كاملة


----------



## taten (6 أغسطس 2010)

برنامج ANY PC 
موجود على موقع
www.anypcpro.com
للى يحب يجربة
بس هوة تجريبى فقط


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 أغسطس 2010)

*لازم يبأة البرنامج تجريبي
لاأن شركة البرنامج غير شركة اللابتوب
وبالتالي لازم تشتري البرنامج
*​


----------

